# resuming raw feed



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

Hey everyone:smile:! What's an appropriate amount of time to wait post administration of a 10 day course of antibiotics before resumption of feeding raw? If I can find the post on here somewhere please respond w/ what I should put in the search box up top. Thanks in advance for the info all who respond.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Zakia Days said:


> Hey everyone:smile:! What's an appropriate amount of time to wait post administration of a 10 day course of antibiotics before resumption of feeding raw? If I can find the post on here somewhere please respond w/ what I should put in the search box up top. Thanks in advance for the info all who respond.


HI Zakia...

No clue... 

just wanted to say HI!

Raw is TOO messy and complicated for me, personally...


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

What did you not feed the dog when it was on antibiotics?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Chris McDonald said:


> What did you not feed the dog when it was on antibiotics?


Exactly my question, along with what the antibiotic protocol was for.


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

I didn't feed ANY raw food (kibble w/ EVO canned meats as well as vit.E and fish oil suppl.) Tx was for an abcess.



Connie Sutherland said:


> Exactly my question, along with what the antibiotic protocol was for.


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

Hey Joby! (I'm afraid of that pup you described by the way:-o.) 





Joby Becker said:


> HI Zakia...
> 
> No clue...
> 
> ...


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Zakia Days said:


> I didn't feed ANY raw food (kibble w/ EVO canned meats as well as vit.E and fish oil suppl.) Tx was for an abcess.



So the dog was on raw, and then had an abscess that was treated with antibiotics and was fed Evo, etc., during that? And now the abscess is healed, the dog is well, and should raw be resumed?

If that's the gist, and there was no gut issue that would make me slow on resuming raw, then I would say that I would be resuming raw. JMO!

(I don't give raw and kibble at the same time, so there would either be a half-day fast, or the last of the commercial food would be canned or dehydrated, or in some other way I would separate the raw from the kibble.)


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks Connie. Yes that is the gist of it. No gut issues to speak of, so I guess I'll be resuming her raw. I do not feed raw w/ kibble (raw w/ Abady maybe). My work schedule is a bit wacky, but I sometimes feed kibble at night/evening and then raw approx. 14 - 16hrs later or vice versa. Thus far everybody's healthy. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Before resuming it, I'd reintroduce probiotics before I'd reintroduce the raw. If the dog doesn't seem to be having GI issues currently on the kibble, a good brand of yogurt (I like Stonyfield Organic or Mountain High) for a good week or two before and then overlapping with the kibble is probably a good idea. I say probably because I do not believe there is a good study on this specifically in dogs yet. If she's been having GI issues on the antibiotics, I would go to a well researched dog specific probiotic (Proviable, Prostora, Fortiflora).


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Probiotics .... I have no idea why I didn't say that! 

I also like Nancy's and Cascade (plain, unsweetened, of course) for number of strains as well as number of actual "bugs."


----------

